# Prob safari et htaccess



## rebel242 (18 Juin 2010)

Bonjour
voila j'ai quelques sites qui demandent un htaccess pour se connecter et mon prob c'est que safari ne retient pas les identifiants du htaccess , donc obligé de les retapper à chaque fois ! y a t-il une soluce dans la configuration de safari ou un programme qui ferait sa ?
merci


----------

